# slouching toward Bethlehem



## Kurisuru

Bonjour,

Ceci est le texte dans lequel la phrase se trouve :

Something made me keep my eyes on him. Perhaps it was an air about him, a sense
that he might at any moment commence *slouching toward Bethlehem‏
*


Et cette phrase a été prise d'un poème de William Butler Yeats, « The Second Coming » :

That twenty centuries of stony sleep
were vexed to nightmare by a rocking cradle,
And what rough beast, its hour come round at last,
Slouches towards Bethlehem to be born?



et la phrase est difficile je trouve, j'ai pensé à « être avachi vers Bethléhem » mais en fait je crains que ce soit plus compliqué que ça.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut !

L'idée est bien d'être avachi, ne pas se tenir droit. Je te suggère "d'un pas trainant, avance sur Bethléem" ou "avance nonchalamment sur Bethléem".

J'ai choisi "sur" pour sa connotation de menace.


----------



## archijacq

to slouch: aller d'un pas traînant


----------



## Kurisuru

Merci beaucoup Cath.S, c'est parfait ! Tu m'as beaucoup aidé  Merci également archijacq !


----------



## Cath.S.

Je voudrais ajouter que "nonchalant" suggère une attitude délibérée, ce qui n'est peut-être pas mal vu le contexte.


----------



## Itisi

1. to sit or stand with an awkward, drooping posture. 

2. to move or walk with loosely drooping body and careless gait. 

Pour moi, ça ne décrit pas le pas, mais le dos voûté, l'avachissement, qui indirectement seulement affecte le pas... Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il y aurait l'idée de 'nonchalence', mais peut-être que je ne comprends pas le contexte...


----------



## Cath.S.

_Nonchalant _signifie _lent et sans entrain_, ce qui selon moi rejoint assez l'attitude évoquée par _slouching_, certains des synonymes de ce dernier évoquant aussi le laisser-aller.

J'ai également trouvé des notes intéressantes sur _The Second Coming_ qui t'éclaireront sur le contexte.


> careless gait



De plus, je n'avais fait que survoler les définitions que tu avais copiées, mais _gait_ signifie _a manner of walking or moving on foot_ et par conséquent _slouching_ a bien un rapport avec la démarche de la bête.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

"...avance, avachie/voûtée et lasse, sur B.?" I agree with Cath.S. that "'sur' is more menacing, but I'm not sure about 'nonchalamment' because to me it suggests, not 'une attitude délibérée', but indifference in both langs. It might thus be a better choice, however, because it indicates that the 'beast' is unaware that it is about to turn a 'stony sleep' that had lasted for twenty centuries into a nightmare, if I get Yeats's meaning correctly (but it's been quite a while since I read the poem), making its advance, or the latter's consequences, all the more terrifying? Maybe in this case we could keep the measure by "...avance, voûtee, nonchalante, sur Bethléem" [not the ci. - I use the feminine form of the adjs since, without seeing the beginning of yr translation, I assume (perhaps incorrectly) that you used 'bête' for 'beast'?

P.S., I posted my "Quick Reply" before reading Cath.S.'s latest; my reference was to her 1st two posts. (And pls overlook "[not the ci.".)


----------



## Itisi

Nonchalant re TLF : "qui manifeste (avec grâce) un manque de vivacité. Synon. _indolent.  __Après quoi elle reprit sa pose nonchalante et gracieuse sur le divan _(PONSON DU TERR., _Rocambole, _t. 3, 1859, p.10). _Une jeune femme, grande, vêtue de rouge clair, qui marchait, buste dressé, yeux nonchalants, avec une aisance hautaine _(ARLAND, _Ordre, _1929, p.371)
  ... des peintures où l'épopée morale du Bouddha se déroulait parmi les  bêtes, les forêts (...), les choeurs, les musiciens, la grâce *nonchalante *et lascive des femmes qui prient et dansent" 

Pour moi, 'nonchalant' évoque quelque chose de gracieux, tout le contraire de 'slouching'. Quant à 'gait' par rapport à ''slouching', ce n'est pas ce à quoi le mot se rapporte principalement.

Je viens de trouver la traduction d'Yves Bonnefoy : 
 Et quelle bête brute, revenue l’heure,
Trâine la patte vers Bethléem, pour naître enfin ?


----------



## petit1

Serait-ce une grave erreur que de dire: "_*ramper vers *Bethléem_" ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Itisi said:


> Nonchalant re TLF : "qui manifeste (avec grâce) un manque de vivacité. Synon. _indolent.  __Après quoi elle reprit sa pose nonchalante et gracieuse sur le divan _(PONSON DU TERR., _Rocambole, _t. 3, 1859, p.10). _Une jeune femme, grande, vêtue de rouge clair, qui marchait, buste dressé, yeux nonchalants, avec une aisance hautaine _(ARLAND, _Ordre, _1929, p.371)
> ... des peintures où l'épopée morale du Bouddha se déroulait parmi les  bêtes, les forêts (...), les choeurs, les musiciens, la grâce *nonchalante *et lascive des femmes qui prient et dansent"
> 
> Tu as recopié le sens B de _nonchalant_ et moi, le A. Je cite le même dictionnaire que toi
> (...)
> Je viens de trouver la traduction d'Yves Bonnefoy :
> Et quelle bête brute, revenue l’heure,
> Traîne la patte vers Bethléem, pour naître enfin ?


Je constate que lui aussi a inséré des jambes, ou du moins des pattes, dans sa traduction.


----------



## Itisi

Cath.S. said:


> Je constate que lui aussi a inséré des jambes, ou du moins des pattes, dans sa traduction.


 Hé, oui, mais je préfère ses 'pattes', à lui !  'Traîner la patte', c'est aussi une attitude de la personne, et ce n'est pas mal pour un truc intraduisible !


----------



## Keith Bradford

The point about "slouch" that translations like _nonchalant _fail to convey, is that "slouch" is *ugly*.  This is a round-shouldered gorilla, a lumbering Frankenstein monster, something with its knuckles brushing the ground.


----------



## Itisi

Keith Bradford said:


> The point about "slouch" that translations like _nonchalant _fail to convey, is that "slouch" is *ugly*. *Precisely!*


----------



## Cath.S.

Itisi said:


> Hé, oui, mais je préfère ses 'pattes', à lui !  'Traîner la patte', c'est aussi une attitude de la personne, et ce n'est pas mal pour un truc intraduisible !


Des goûts et des couleurs on ne dispute point


----------



## Itisi

petit1 said:


> Serait-ce une grave erreur que de dire: "_*ramper vers *Bethléem_" ?


 'Ramper, c'est avec le ventre qui traine par terre plutôt que les épaules, la colonne verébrale courbée, c'est tout ce qu'on peut dire... De toute façon, on ne peut qu'essayer de _se rapprocher_ du sens...


----------



## Nicomon

Perso, je comprendrais « nonchalant » comme Cath (salut ). Pour moi, quelqu'un qui est « nonchalant » est apathique/mou/se traîne les pieds.  
Le Petit Robert renvoie « nonchalamment » à mollement / paresseusement.  

Le sens A du dico, donc. Je ne connaissais même pas le sens B.  

Dans le poème, il est bien question d'un sphinx, oui?  Quelle serait donc la démarche d'un sphinx qui avance vers/sur Bethléem? 
S'il a la tête basse, ça lui donne une allure "slouchy", non ?

Une des définitions de "to slouch" = "to walk slovenly".   Quelle serait la meilleure façon de rendre ce "slovenly" dans le contexte? 
*
Ajout :* Trouvé sur cette page


> The "slouching" of this beast is animalistic and similar to the slow gait of the sphinx in the desert. It sounds more than a little menacing.


----------



## Itisi

'traînant sa carcasse' - si on peut dire ça sans que ça ait une connotation familière...

Il faut prendre vraiment en considération de ce qu'a dit *Keith*, en tout cas...


----------



## Cath.S.

Nicomon said:


> Perso, je comprendrais « nonchalant » comme Cath (salut ) Salut Nico !. Pour moi, quelqu'un qui est « nonchalant » est apathique/mou/se traîne les pieds.
> Le Petit Robert renvoie « nonchalamment » à mollement / paresseusement.
> 
> Le sens A du dico, donc. Je ne connaissais même pas le sens B.
> Je le connaissais mais ici son emploi ici ne me semblait pas prêter à confusion.
> 
> Dans le poème, il est bien question d'un sphinx, oui?  Quelle serait donc la démarche d'un sphinx qui avance vers/sur Bethléem?
> S'il a la tête basse, ça lui donne une allure "slouchy", non ?
> Juste après avoir lu la question hier, c'est une des traductions qui m'était venue instantanément à l'esprit. Je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi j'y ai renoncé.
> 
> Une des définitions de "to slouch" = "to walk slovenly".   Quelle serait la meilleure façon de rendre ce "slovenly" dans le contexte?  ? Même
> *
> Ajout :* Trouvé sur cette page


----------



## archijacq

Une analyse en français du texte indique :

"Cet animal monstrueux s'avance avec la nonchalance de celui qui connaît sa force et sait que son heure est venue".

Cette nonchalance n'est donc pas synonyme de mollesse et d'apathie.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi, Cath, Despite the '-ly" ending, "slovenly" is an adj. The verb would have to be "in a slovenly way/fashion". I think another EN verb which = "to slouch" might be "to shamble", but unfortunately this too requires a modified verb, "_marcher en trainant les pieds_". So, "_se traine, avachie, sur Bethléem_"?, perhaps, starting w., "in the reader's inner ear", an accentuated 1st syllable?


----------



## Nicomon

archijacq said:


> [...]
> "Cet animal monstrueux s'avance avec la nonchalance de celui qui connaît sa force et sait que son heure est venue".
> 
> Cette nonchalance n'est donc pas synonyme de mollesse et d'apathie.


 Merci pour cet ajout, archijacq. J'ajoute ce qui était entre parenthèses : 





> (le verbe "to slouch", qui donne cette impression, reprend les "slow thighs" du vers 16)


 Source : _La poésie de William Buler Yeats _- Jacqueline Genet 
(je ne mets pas le lien trouvé sur Google.ca, qui ne sera pas visible de partout). 

C'est de façon générale que j'associe nonchalance à mollesse et apathie. Et *eux aussi. 
*
Ici, je le rapprocherais d'insouciance/détachement.


----------



## petit1

Le sphinx étant représenté avec un corps de lion, sa démarche en a donc l'élégance nonchalante.


----------



## Itisi

Les francophones ont beau s'accorder sur le sens du mot 'nonchalance', ce mot n'a rien à voir avec 'slouching', dont le sens est tout le contraire de l'idée d''élégance' (j'ai beau le dire...).


----------



## Cath.S.

_Quelle fruste créature, son heure enfin venue, 
fait route, le dos voûté, pour naître à Bethléem ?_

Ou avec une métrique différente :

_Quelle fruste créature, son heure enfin arrivée
fait route, le dos vouté, sur Bethléem pour y naître ? _


----------



## Itisi

Cath.S. said:


> _Quelle fruste créature, son heure enfin venue,
> fait route, le dos voûté, pour naître à Bethléem ?_


 Ouf, ça va mieux !  

Je suggère : 'avance voûtée vers Bethléem' (la métrique m'est égale !)

Et traduire 'towards' par autre chose que par 'vers' ne peut pas se justifier, à mon avis.


----------



## Cath.S.

Sur

A. − [Après un verbe exprimant un déplacement]
1. [Le compl. désigne un point de l'espace, un lieu]
a) [Le compl. désigne un objectif] Marcher sur Rome; lancer une attaque, un raid sur une position ennemie. Les derniers tanks, peu à peu cachés par une bosse du terrain, foncent sur les lignes républicaines (Malraux, Espoir, 1937, p. 633).


----------



## Itisi

Cath.S. said:


> Sur
> 
> A. − [Après un verbe exprimant un déplacement]
> 1. [Le compl. désigne un point de l'espace, un lieu]
> a) [Le compl. désigne un objectif] Marcher sur Rome; lancer une attaque, un raid sur une position ennemie. Les derniers tanks, peu à peu cachés par une bosse du terrain, foncent sur les lignes républicaines (Malraux, Espoir, 1937, p. 633).


 Bien sûr, que 'sur' veut dire tout ça, mais 'towards' n'est pas 'on', 'towards', c'est 'vers'.  C'est donner un sens qui n'est pas présent dans le poème.


----------



## Cath.S.

http://thesaurus.com/browse/on
Ces deux mots peuvent être synonymes.
Sur ce, j'arrête parce que franchement, tu m'épuises pour rien.


----------



## Nicomon

Je viens de réaliser qu'alors que tout le monde tente de traduire le poème... Kurisuru a d'abord écrit cette phrase : 





> Something made me keep my eyes on him. Perhaps it was an air about him, a sense
> that he might at any moment *commence* *slouching toward Bethlehem‏*


 Ce serait donc inspiré du poème, mais en fait extrait du premier chapitre de *ce livre*. On peut voir des extraits en déroulant un peu, et dans le paragraphe qui précède cette phrase, on peut lire : 





> He was a hulking sort, late twenties or early thirties, wearing low Frye boots and button-fly Levi's and a brown wide-wale corduroy jacket over a darker brown flannel shirt. Horn-rimmed glasses. Leather elbow patches on the jacket. A beard that had been carefully trimmed. A headful of lank brown hair that had not.


 Cela dit, je ne suis pas inspirée pour traduire : _commence slouching toward Bethlehem_. 

Mais si on revient au poème, j'ai du mal à imaginer le sphinx (lion) avec le dos vouté. Comme il est déjà à quatre pattes, je le vois tête baissée, avançant (dans le désert) d'un pas trainant. 

En court, je préfère la toute première version de Cath. 
*
Ajout :* J'ai découvert que le livre de Lawrence Block a été publié en français. _Le voleur qui aimait Mondrian. _(The burglar who painted like Mondrian, 1983) Trad. de l'américain : Daniel Lemoine. Gallimard, Série Noire N°2403. 

S'il existe une versiton numérisée... je ne l'ai pas trouvée. Je serais curieuse de voir comment le traducteur, Daniel Lemoine, a rendu cette phrase et surtout _"slouching". _Moi, je l'associe plus à la lenteur de la démarche / au pas trainant qu'au dos voûté. 

Tous ne seront peut-être pas d'accord, mais il me semble qu'il y a dans "slouch = to walk in a slovenly way/fashion" - si on le dit en parlant de quelqu'un - une idée de désinvolture.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

"Slouching towards Bethlehem" was also borrowed for the title of a section of James Baldwin's "Another Country". 

@ Nicomon: Sorry, I hadn't noticed that!  (I think this is the icon for "Oops!".)


----------

